# Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

In einer Parlamentsrede in Australien fand ein Politiker deutliche Worte zum Thema "SMS-Spam" und "SMS-Abzocke". Zur Erinnerung: Australien ist dieses nette kleine Land weit weg, in dem z.B. das Dialer-Trauerfenster schon lange Usus war, Jahre bevor es endlich in Deutschland eingeführt wurde und Dialerabzocke "über Nacht" beendete.
Die deutschen Regulierer brauchten unverständlich lange, bis sie es eingeführt haben (es waren ja auch noch andere wichtige Dinge wie die Änderung des Namens zu erledigen)

Ok, zur Sache:


> “Mobile service providers are going to have to sharpen up their game very quickly and stop this ridiculous practice where people are being ripped off quite dishonestly,” Mr Hawker said.
> “It is clear that mobile phone service providers have to take a lot more responsibility than they do at the moment.”
> (...)
> “*It seems that there is no level below which some of these people will stoop when it comes to trying to rip off innocent consumers*,” he said.
> ...


Hawker slams text scams 
 - - - - - - - - - - - - 

(via The Scream)


----------



## greengrow (17 September 2008)

Hawker slams text scams

The 2nd comment to the article is interesting.  It appears the UK Regulator (George Kidd :wall: ) believes the majority of the problem is caused by the use 'third party' data lists of mobile numbers.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Man braucht doch eigentlich gar nicht so weit zu gehen.

Der Blick über den Kanal reicht schon. Auch dort ist natürlich vieles zu kritisieren und nicht alles Gold.
Aber lesen wir mal das hier:

Channel 4 fined 1.5m over unfair phone-in competitions | Media | The Guardian



> Channel 4 fined £1.5m over unfair phone-in competitions



Da ging es um einen Fernsehkanal und um unfaire Quizspiele mit Anrufen auf Mehrwertnummern. Na, kommt uns das nicht irgendwie bekannt vor? :-?

Aber dort musste der Fernsehkanal 1.5 Millionen britische Pd-Sterling zahlen. Entspricht momentan über 1.9 Millionen Euro.

Und bei uns?

Der ehrenwerte Unterhaltungskonzern, der das ähnliche Geschäftsmodell bei uns exerziert, legt mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung erstmal erfolgreich eine Internetplattform lahm.
Ohne politische Deckung, ohne aktives Wegschauen der Landesmedienanstalten, wäre überhaupt dieses Geschäftsmodell gar nicht denkbar.
Man möchte gar nicht wissen, wo die überall ihre Griffel drinhaben, um das machbar zu halten.
Von irgendeiner Anklage o.a. ist da schon überhaupt keine Rede.

Bei uns nennt man das dann: "innovative Geschäftsidee moderner Unterhaltungsmedien am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland".


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Dass die britischen Regulierer unter massiver Kritik stehen (und zwar völlig zurecht - der dort von der Lobby finanzierte Regulierer hat sich eine große Anzahl von "unglücklichen Aktionen" geleistet), ist die eine Sache.

Dass die aber eine Arbeit leisten, die in nahezu allen entscheidenden Bereichen erfolgreicher ist als die der deutschen Regulierer, ist die andere Sache.

Dass trotzdem die deutschen Regulierer den Ruf haben, effektiv zu sein, ist ... unbelievable...

Ich könnte viele Dinge aufzählen, die ich in UK gut finde. Dort sind zum Beispiel Werbeanrufe mit automatischen Anwählsystemen prinzipiell verboten und es  gab Strafen deswegen 

Verantwortliche und verantwortliche Firmen bei Gewinnanrufen werden namentlich genannt

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...itt-im-vorstand-der-regulierungsbehoerde.html

Die einschlägigen britischen Gesetze sind gut ausgearbeitet und enthalten sinnvolle Regelungen. Deutschland ist im Vergleich ein Entwicklungsland.

Übrigens ist alles, was in UK passiert, hier im Forum dokumentiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/48938-uk-79-der-call-in-user-misstrauen-den-spielen.html

Es gibt da ja gewisse Kooperationen, wie man sogar in Düsseldorf bei der Vision schon bemerkt hat 
CB & The Scream - a powerful team since 2005


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dass trotzdem die deutschen Regulierer den Ruf haben, effektiv zu sein, ist ... unbelievable...


besseres Marketing...
(man muß sich nur oft genug  selber   auf die Schultern klopfen und selbst  beweihräuchern,
 dann glauben  es Presse und Öffentlichkeit, wie toll man ist )


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Ganz aktuell ein nettes Posting von Mike, 
Zed boss launches withering attack on PhonepayPlus - The Scream!


> Okay, part of the problem has been no regulation - or at least no meaningful regulation. As PP+ [PhonePayPlus, ehemals ICSTIS, also die Regulierungsbehörde] finally begin to address this (or so they would have us believe) they find themselves being drawn into specifying an ever more complex array of things that are allowed and not allowed. *The crooks, as ever, are forever thinking up new ways to rob and defraud people*.
> 
> The solution, IMHO, is *to shift this whole burden over to the industry*. While it is very difficult in advance to think of every possible type of scam that might occur, it is, 99% of the time, simple common sense to spot a scam that has taken place. While PP+ has to be quasi-legalistic, a company that trades with anyone company can simply cut through the "crap" and tell them to clean up their act or bugger off.
> 
> ...


Das ist etwas, was mich auch seit Beginn meiner Beschäftigung mit dem Thema nervt: Es kommen immer neue Ideen der Abzocker und die Bundesnetzagentur (RegTP) jammert seit ich sie kenne "Ach, da gibt es ja leider keine Gesetze, es gibt aber bald dieses und jenes Gesetz, diese und jene Änderung im TKG, diese und jene Pseudomaßnahme... was dieses und jenes verhindern soll" - und bis dann was passiert, gibt es die nächste Abzockvariante. Und das ungleiche Rennen geht von vorne los.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

In Deutschland gibt es ja in der StVO das Prinzip der Halterhaftung. Jemand, der einem anderen sein Fahrzeug überlässt, hat für Ordnungsgelder etc. aufzukommen, falls der tatsächliche Fahrer nicht ermittelbar ist.

Im "aufstrebenden Markt der neuen Medien" am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland jedoch ist es so, dass sich betrügerische Mehrwertunternehmen hinter ihren "technischen Dienstleistern" verstecken können. Das wird auch noch aktiv mit Gummiparagraphen im TKG unterstützt. Der § 45 h TKG ist z.B. so einer. 
TKG - Einzelnorm



> (1) Soweit ein Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten für die Öffentlichkeit dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung erstellt, die auch Entgelte für Telekommunikationsdienste, Leistungen nach § 78 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 und telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste anderer Anbieter ausweist, die über den Netzzugang des Teilnehmers in Anspruch genommen werden, muss die Rechnung dieses Anbieters die Namen, ladungsfähigen Anschriften und kostenfreien Kundendiensttelefonnummern der einzelnen *Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen* und zumindest die Gesamthöhe der auf sie entfallenden Entgelte erkennen lassen.



"Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen...": *wer ist das?* Das ist im TKG nirgends legaldefiniert, sagt auch der Beck´sche Kommentar zum TKG.

Genau diese Gummiformulierung wird nun aber von den "technischen Dienstleistern" dahingehend ausgenutzt, dass auf den Rechnungen nicht der Endanbieter der Mehrwertdienstleistung genannt wird. Vielmehr erscheint dort nur der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, der sich dann aber auf Anfrage bedeckt hält. Regelmässig wird auf dieser Grundlage mit den Verbrauchern ein widerwärtiges Katz- und Mausspiel betrieben. 

Genau das ist die Professionalität deutscher Rechtsnormen. Auf Betreiben einer marktschreierischen Lobby, die immer im Gesetzgebungsverfahren quasi mit am Tisch sitzt und ihre Interessen durchsetzt, wo es nur geht, werden Gesetze hintenrum gezielt verwässert, die uns dann vornerum als "Fortschritt im Verbraucherschutz" verkauft werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Und jetzt gucken wir mal über den Teich. Was macht man in den USA mit Wirtschaftskriminellen?

Schauen wir uns mal den Fall eines betrügerischen Möbelhändlers an:
S.C. man convicted in on-line furniture scam / - Crime Headlines for Augusta, Georgia and the CSRA


> A South Carolina furniture salesman has
> been convicted in North Carolina of scamming hundreds of online
> customers out of millions of dollars.
> [...]
> P[.] faces up to 20 years in prison and a fine of up to $2.5 million.



Einem virtuellen Möbelhändler, der seine Kunden abgezockt hat, droht eine Knaststrafe von 20 Jahren nebst Strafzahlung von 2,5 Millionen Dollar.
"Wire Fraud" kann in den USA so richtig sauteuer werden.
Hier bei uns kommt es aber wohl nicht gleich ganz so schlimm. Ich vermute mal, allenfalls 1-2 Jahre, vielleicht sogar auf Bewährung.

30 Monate Knast kriegt in den USA jemand, der Telefonleitungen mietet und mit einem Betrugsschema die Anbieter von toll-free 0800-er Nummern betrügt:
Berkeley Residents Get Prison Time For Pay Phone Scam By RICHARD BRENNEMAN. Category: News from The Berkeley Daily Planet - Tuesday May 10, 2005



> D[.], Berkeley resident and son of well-known chef and wine expert Narsai David, was sentenced to 30 months in federal prison Friday for his role in a phone scam.
> [...]
> The two leased 24 pay phone lines, of which 23 were routed to an office space in South San Francisco where an automatic phone dialer was rigged to make endless calls to toll-free 800 numbers.
> 
> The scam netted 24 cents per call that phone companies give to pay phone owners for calls made from their leased lines to toll-free numbers. The phone companies are automatically reimbursed by the businesses that operate the toll-free numbers.



Hier ein alter Fall aus 1991, wo es *nur um versuchten Betrug* ging:
Man, 23, Convicted In Attempted Fraud Using Beeper Calls - New York Times



> A Manhattan man has been convicted of leaving messages on thousands of beepers for a telephone number that cost $55 to call.
> 
> While the 23-year-old defendant, M[.] B[.], never made a dime, prosecutors said he stood to make millions before he was caught last year. They said he tried to defraud thousands of potential victims.
> [...]
> And after his conviction on Wednesday he faces up to five years in prison and a fine of $250,000 when he is sentenced on Oct. 28. He is free on $30,000 bail.



Hier ging es um Mißbrauch von den damals verbreiteten Funkruf-Piepser-Systemen. Der Betrüger wollte mit "Beeper-Calls" auf teure Nummern locken (55 $ per call). Das ging gründlich in die Hose. Er kam nicht einmal dazu, einen einzigen Cent zu kassieren. Trotzdem: verknackt zu fünf Jahren und Strafe von 250000 Dollar.

Ob da in Deutschland überhaupt Anklage erhoben worden wäre?
- "Ööööhm-ja-nöööööh.... schließlich wurde ja niemand geschädigt...mööööh..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Weiter geht´s:

Houston company fined in E-Rate fraud case - PC-WELT



> NextiraOne LLC, a networking equipment and services vendor, was sentenced Thursday to paying more than US$4.5 million in fines and restitution for defrauding a U.S. government program intended to bring the Internet to schools and libraries in poor areas, the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) announced.


Jemand, der dort die Regierung mit einem Wohlfahrtsprogramm betrügt, zahlt 4.5 Millionen Dollar.

Ich bin jetzt aber nicht gleich so böse und sage: bei uns kriegt er zur Belohnung einen Sitz in irgendeinem Stadtrat, vielleicht auch einen Bundestagssitz.

Was macht man in den USA mit 419-Mugus, wenn man sie denn mal erwischt (was allerdings selten ist)?
Greetings from the DOJ: Four indicted in Nigerian e-mail scam

Man steckt sie für 30 Jahre in den Knast.

In Deutschland dagegen wird häufig nicht einmal ermittelt. Selbst, wenn es konkrete Hinweise auf einen Mugu gibt, *der aus Deutschland mailt*, sagt der StA dazu: "Das ist eine straffreie Vorbereitungshandlung. Das Verfahren wird eingestellt."
So ist das richtig. Denn: Arbeit zieht bekanntlich Arbeit nach sich.
Auch, wenn der § 263 StGB den Versuch des Betrugs unter Strafe stellt: es wird alles erdenkliche, nur irgend herbeiziehbare aufgeboten, um nur ja nicht ermitteln und sich unbequeme Arbeit aufhalsen zu müssen.

Mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck: kaum irgendwo gibt es ein besseres Biotop für Wirtschaftskriminalität und Internet-Betrug, als in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Eigentlich geht das nur in Russland noch ungestörter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Dialerbetrug gab es in den USA zB schon 1996/97

Das wurde dort unternommen
Audiotex Connection, Inc.

Schau Dir das mal an: Aus 2000!

Internet Investigations: Modem Hijacking, Unauthorized Credit Card Charges . . .</


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Blick über den Kanal reicht schon. Auch dort ist natürlich vieles zu kritisieren und nicht alles Gold.
> Aber lesen wir mal das hier:
> 
> Channel 4 fined 1.5m over unfair phone-in competitions | Media | The Guardian



Diese Geschichte geht in die nächste Runde, siehe hier
opcorn:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Jaja, jetzt verklagt ein Betrüger den anderen. :smile:
Es geht dabei um die schmeichelhafte Frage, ob der Betrüger, der das Spiel von dem anderen Betrüger gekauft hat, von vornherein wusste, dass der andere bereits wusste, dass es Betrug war. 
Ob der Käufer also "Kenntnis von dem Betrug gehabt haben musste". - Oder ob er nicht geradezu damit rechnen musste, dass es Betrug ist.
Was für ein Schauspiel.

Was dort jedenfalls inzwischen offiziell Betrug genannt werden darf, ist hierzulande immer noch ein geduldetes "innovatives Marketingkonzept". Die betreffenden Veranstalter haben erheblichen Einfluss nicht nur im Medienbereich, sondern auch in der Politik.
Eine Webseite, die unter Namensnennung über diese Geschichten informieren wollte, müsste vollanonym im Ausland betrieben werden. Schon aus Selbstschutz für den Betreiber heraus.

Ich hoffe nur, dass denjenigen Leuten, die das hier wissentlich dulden, einmal ihr kandiertes Perlhuhnbrüstchen auf pochierten Kichererbsen (dazu ein lecker Moselchen...) nebst unter dem Teller liegendem Briefumschlag im Halse stecken bleibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was dort jedenfalls inzwischen offiziell Betrug genannt werden darf, ist hierzulande immer noch ein geduldetes "innovatives Marketingkonzept".


Vorsicht! Ich muß Dich bremsen! Hier wurde nur *dann* von Betrug gesprochen, wenn es für Anrufer *nicht möglich war*, bei dem Spiel zu gewinnen.
Beispiel: Es wird ein Auto verlost, man kann bis 24.00 Uhr anrufen - der Gewinner wurde aber bereits um 18.00 Uhr der TV-Firma mitgeteilt. Anrufe zwischen 18.00 Uhr und 24.00 Uhr durften zahlen, ohne eine Gewinnchance zu haben --> *Betrug*.

Oder: aufgrund eines "technischen Versehens" klappte die Bestimmung des Gewinners nicht und man hat dann einfach irgendwelche Leute herbeigezaubert als "Gewinner". Auch hier: Anrufer hatten keine Chance auf Gewinn, daher Betrug.

Wenn Dich das näher interessiert, musst Du ein wenig bei "The Scream" lesen (siehe hier oder die Links oben) oder nach phone-in scam googeln. Es gab mehrere unterschiedliche Fälle in UK. Bei einer Kindersendung wurde z.B. ein Mädchen, das zufällig gerade im Sendegebäude war, als Siegerin des Gewinnspiels präsentiert - man tat so, als würde sie aus London im Studio anrufen. Dieser Vorfall bei der BBC soll aber - anders als die systematische Betrügerei bei anderen - ein einmaliger Vorgang gewesen sein.

Es ging *NICHT* um die hierzulande so kritisierten Dinge (--> "grüne Gnome") und auch *NICHT* um die in UK ebenfalls auftretenden Fälle hundertfacher Anrufe bei TV-Gewinnspielen, für die es keine Erklärung gibt. Ich hatte hier mal ein Beipsiel aus UK verlinkt, da musste man eines von sechs Augenpaaren einer Person zuordnen - im Laufe der Sendung wurden alle sechs Augenpaare genannt - und dennoch gab es keine richtige Lösung. Das ist aber nicht das Thema dieser Sache hier.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

M.E. liegt aber z.B. dann ein Betrug vor, wenn der Moderator einer Quizsendung suggeriert, es habe noch niemand angerufen ("Warum ruft denn keiner an?"), wenn aber tatsächlich bereits tausende oder zehntausende von Anrufen eingegangen sind. Es gibt etliche Beispiele von Vorgehensweisen bei solchen Quizsendungen, die zumindest den Verdacht eines vorsätzlichen Betrugs entstehen lassen. 
Selbst dann, wenn z.B. bereits tausende von Anrufen eingehen, wird niemand durchgestellt. Durch bewusste technische Manipulationen wird herbeigeführt, dass erst dann ein Anrufer zum Moderator durchgestellt wird, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl von Anrufen eingegangen sind.
Durch die technische Manipulation haben alle diejenigen Anrufer, "zu früh" anrufen, bevor der Anbieter nicht seinen Reibach gemacht hat, von vornherein nicht den Hauch einer Chance,  durchgestellt zu werden.
Darin liegt. m.E. Betrug. Vorsätzlich.
Und zwar staatlich geduldet - von den Landesmedienanstalten.

Wann im Regieraum dann "das Zeichen" gegeben wird, dass jetzt ein Anrufer durchgestellt werden darf, das kann von den Zehntausenden Anrufern niemand wissen.
Damit haben diese Anrufe dann quasi den Charakter eines Glücksspiels. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Bank auch noch den Zeitpunkt bestimmt, ab wann gewonnen werden darf. Alle Teilnehmer, die es vorher versuchen, haben von vornherein verloren.

Der Betrug liegt darin, zu suggerieren, dass ein Anrufer, der sich in den ersten Sekunden nach Einblenden des Rätsels meldet, eine irgendwie geartete Gewinnchance habe. Wer aber zu früh anruft, hat von vornherein verloren. Wer zum richtigen Zeitpunkt anruft (den er nicht wissen kann), hat eine statistisch geringe Chance.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Das brauchen wir aber nicht in diesem Zusammenhang diskutieren, weil es eine andere Sache ist als der _nachweisbare Betrug_ bei den britischen Fällen.
Man muß da auch immer aufpassen, dass nicht ein paar Rechtsanwälte der Anbieter hier aufkreuzen, daher will ich mich dazu nicht so wirklich äußern.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> es habe noch niemand angerufen ("Warum ruft denn keiner an?"), wenn aber tatsächlich bereits tausende oder zehntausende von Anrufen eingegangen sind.


Ich habe es nicht weiter verfolgt, aber ich glaube, in UK muß inzwischen die Zahl der Anrufenden eingeblendet werden. Kann aber auch sein, dass man diese Sendungen seitdem gar nicht mehr produziert. Ich werde mal fragen.
Da ist es


> Now television quiz shows will have to reveal the chances of a caller getting on air *by displaying the number of entries received in the preceding 15 minutes.*


 (April 2007)
Hier eine Erklärung des Kommunikationsministeriums OFCOM (ebenfalls aus dem April 2007)
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2007/apr/23/broadcastingethics.broadcasting2


> New Ofcom guidelines will force call-TV quizzes to have "reasonable" solutions that are not "unfairly obscure", following a rash of complaints about contests with seemingly impossible answers.
> ...
> Ofcom said that there must be an "explicit expectation" that the correct solution to any quiz should be "reasonable and certain" and not "unfairly obscure". "The answer to a quiz must be one which in Ofcom's view it would be reasonably possible for the audience to work out," Ofcom added. "The methodology must be clear, comprehensive and precise."


Hier einige beanstandete Sendungen: 





> An episode on Channel Five in September last year was censured after a presenter described a "difficult mathematics" game as "easy".
> 
> A game on the Quiz Call channel was also censured after viewers were asked to name a "thing in Australia" that began with "Alice" followed by seven asterisks. The answer turned out to be "Alice Springs Camel Cup", which no viewer got correct.
> 
> ...



Hier sieht man allerdings wieder einmal sehr deutlich, wie lax es im Vergleich dazu in Deutschland zugeht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Auch hier muß man sich mal den zeitlichen Ablauf geben! Im März 2007 kündigte BBC die Sendung über den Phone-In-Schwindel an, diese wurde im April ausgestrahlt. Innerhalb weniger Wochen gab es Reaktionen und neue Regeln. Das ist etwas, was in Deutschland undenkbar wäre.

Hier ist einer der frühen Berichte, unten stehen interessante Links, um einen Überblick zu kriegen, um was es da ging.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/campai...icle.html?in_article_id=418426&in_page_id=509

Welche drastischen Auswirkungen das für die Sender hatte, habe ich hier thematisiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/48944-uk-the-rise-and-fall-of-call-in.html

Ich hatte noch ein paar schöne Threads hier, als das UK-Thema in Deutschland aufschlug (Süddeutsche), aber die habe ich zurück gezogen, weil es zu dieser Zeit eine Welle von Maßnahmen der deutschen Anbieter gegen unliebsame Kommentare gab. Stichwort Grüne Gnome

Vor exakt einem Jahr schrieb ich hier


> Die Teilnehmerzahlen an derartigen Spielchen sind in UK dramatisch zurück gegangen. Die großen Firmen dort haben extreme Gewinneinbrüche, die meisten derartigen Programme wurden gestrichen....
> 
> Grund war, dass das Thema in UK ganz groß in allen Medien war - angefangen bei BBC. Daraufhin gab es eine Welle von Maßnahmen, die von einer Reihe von Politikern mit angetrieben wurden. In Deutschland reichen vereinzelte Vorwürfe, wie damals von plusminus, offenbar nicht aus, um die Masse der Nutzer zu erreichen bzw. zu beeinflussen. Von Politikern, die aktiv werden, wollen wir hierzulande erst gar nicht reden...
> 
> Die fehlende Reaktion der Call-In-TV-User auf die Kritik mag mit der... naja... ääähmmm... eingeschränkten Wahrnehmung ... äääh.... der deutschen Call-in-Anrufer äääh... also.... die würden vielleicht reagieren, wenn die "Grünen Gnome" als tägliche Soap im US-TV laufen würden... Du weißt, was ich meine?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Wenn in Deutschland die Zahl der Anrufenden eingeblendet werden müsste, dann würde es sofort auffallen, wenn über fünf Minuten lang der Moderator nur rumzackert und sein Kasperletheater aufführt, aber niemand durchgestellt wird.
Das ganze Geschäftsmodell wäre praktisch tot.
Und das werden in Deutschland die einflussreichen Bedenkenträger schon zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das ganze Geschäftsmodell wäre praktisch tot.


Neulich hab ich mal wieder gekuckt und mich gewundert, was die Moderatoren jetzt alles ansagen und was da alles in den Laufbändern steht. Nun ja, es ist, wie es ist: Call-in-Formate sind out


> Berlin (ddp). MTV Networks nimmt ab 1. Oktober das Call-In-Format »Money Express« aus dem Programm.


Gut so.


> Das Unternehmen wolle den Zuschauern damit auch zu vorgerückter Stunde einen attraktiven Sendeplatz mit hochwertigen Programmen bieten, teilte der Sender am Donnerstag mit.


Ok, wer darüber jetzt noch nicht lachen musste, der wird gebeten, spätestens vor dem Lesen des nächsten Satzes alle in der Hand befindlichen Flüssigkeitsbehälter wegzustellen:


> Call-In-Formate würden nicht mehr den Ansprüchen an zeitgenössische TV-Unterhaltung genügen, sagte Management-Direktor Dan Ligtvoet.


Boaaaah, was eine Heuchelei!

PS: Im November 2007 wurde von ME eine Sendung ausgestrahlt, bei der unzulässig Zeitdruck aufgebaut wurde. Im Mai 2008 (!!!) wurden deshalb die Macher der Sendung von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW aufgefordert, "dies bitte in Zukunft zu unterlassen."
Das ist keine Realsatire


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Es spricht sich eben unter den Zuschauern herum, dass es bei diesen Sendungen nichts zu holen, aber viel zu verlieren gibt. Die Claims aus der Schnittmenge solcher Zeitgenossen, die auch nach dem zehnten Anrufversuch nicht merken, was da gespielt wird, und die monatlich hunderte von Euro dort verzocken, sind zunehmend abgegrast. Wirkliche "Bestandskunden", die das mehrere Monate lang machen, wird es da zunehmend wenige geben.

Vermutlich handelt es sich besonders häufig um Leute aus prekären wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen, die dort auch noch ihr letztes verbleibendes Geld verzocken. Um es den eh schon schwerreichen Betreibern in den Rachen zu schieben.

Man darf auf das gespannt sein, was dann als "hochwertiger Ersatz" auf den Sendeplatz kommt.
Vielleicht erinnert man sich ja mal an die beliebten Spiele im alten Rom und führt die guten alten Gladiatorspiele wieder ein. Panem et circenses. Mit Direktübertragung im TV.
Da könnte man dann Call-in-Wetten starten, wer gewinnt: der Löwe oder der Gladiator.
Das sollte man machen. Das wollen die Leute sehen.
"Dieses Blutbad wurde ihnen präsentiert von..."


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Jetzt sind wir so weit vom ursprünglichen Thema weg, dass es auch schon egal ist... 
Warum wurde in UK eigentlich so massiv der Call-In-Bereich abgestraft? Etwa weil die Schwiegermutter des Oberhauptes der Regulierungsbehörde betroffen war? Nur ein Witz 

Aber wer weiß es schon so genau... Vielleicht waren die Jeremiaden der Call-In-Lobby immer noch besser zu ertragen als die Vorwürfe der Schwiegermutter, wenn er nichts gemacht hätte?
kidding, friends, I'm only kidding


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Der Brite mag es überhaupt nicht, wenn er behumst wird. Da wird er äußerst ungemütlich. Und eine britische Schwiegermutter ist sicher schlimmer als ein ganzes Panzerregiment.

Während der Deutsche den gepflegten, raffiniert verpackten Beschiss schon fast als ganz normal empfindet.
Der Ausdruck "...selbst schuld..." ist ja auch etwas typisch deutsches.

Der Kniefall deutscher Politiker vor den ach so "innovativen neuen Medien" ist ebenfalls sprichwörtlich. Der schon vielzitierte Satz des schottischen Parlamentsabgeordneten (von einer Welt, die ohne Mehrwertdienste wohl auch kaum schlechter wäre...) käme einem deutschen Parlamentarier wohl kaum über die Lippen. Denn der weiß sehr wohl, mit wem er neulich erst fein essen war.

Im Bluffen und Sprücheklopfen sind wir Deutschen tatsächlich Weltmeister.
Wenn es dann aber z.B. um die Umsetzung geltenden Rechts geht, dann heißt es immer nur: man sollte, man müsste, man könnte, aber man kann ja nicht, weil die Durchführungsbestimmung im Ausführungsparagraphen 126 c Absatz 1 in der Fassung von 1958 es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt, dass man so kann, wie man müsste, wenn man wollte, so wie man sollte.

Der Kniefall deutscher Politiker vor "innovativen Unternehmen" geht ja auch so weit, dass sich die Internet-Beauftragte einer großen deutschen Partei einmal nicht entblödete, einem windigen Porno-Spammer aus dem Bremer Umland ihre medienträchtige Aufwartung zu machen.
Das sind wohl die Unternehmen, die es politisch nach Kräften zu fördern gilt. 

Da passt es nur zu gut, wenn man auf jedes Räuspern und Hüsteln aus Wirtschaftskreisen kuscht und in die Knie geht. Allein die Nennung des Zauberspruchs "Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" reicht anscheinend, um am grünen Tisch ausreichend Gehör zu finden. Je obskurer dabei ein sich angeblich freiwillig selbst kontrollierender Dachverband, je lauter das Wolfsgeheule bei jeder drohenden Verschärfung von Rechtsbestimmungen, desto mehr Gehör findet man.


----------



## greengrow (28 September 2008)

hi Antiscammer
i apologize for not speaking German 
i noticed this news from Australia.  

it appears they are going to 'crackdown' on SMS competition scams 
ACCC cracks down on SMS competition scam | The Courier-Mail

and dodgy websites
ACCC sweep finds 140 potential scam websites -


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2008)

*AW: Re: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

There is no reason for apologizing for not speaking German. Most people in the world don't speak German


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

In this thread we are discussing the difference between different practices of enforcing commercial law in Germany, Australia and U.K.

Although German politicians use to ensure us every day that Germany had one of the strictest trade laws and consumer-protection on earth, we more and more feel that this is nothing but a mock-up as soon as it comes to enforce existing law in Germany.

Your example of the ACCC tearing down websites of scammers in Australa shows how many power the ACCC seems to have.

In Germany, I would regard such action as nearly unthinkable. In Germany, there really is no comparable organisation having the power to do such.

We do not have any governmential organisation comparable to the ACCC or the "Office Of Fair Trade" in U.K., enforcing fair trade. In Germany, this task was delegated to non-governmential organisations like e.g. the "Wettbewerbszentrale" which is an association of members from industry, self-monitoring the scene (sometimes only "watching the game"). 

Although one really cannot say Wettbewerbszentrale stays inactive, her power is very, very limited. As a non-state-controlled agency, she does not have any executional powers. She simply cannot "shut down websites". She can only try the long judicial way to Tipperary by filing suit under German trade law ("Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb", UWG). Of course that takes a long, long time, and as soon as a verdict is achieved against a fraudulent company, the fraudsters simply change their dirty cloak, open up new rogue-companies with new names, continuing the good old dirty business as if nothing had happened at all.
This is possible because any verdict only refers to an action in one specific case, dealing with one specific company. If the company simply changed her name, the whole legal lawsuit trail has to be stepped right from the start again.

In Germany, since 3 years we have multiple problems with rogue companies opening up fraudulent websites where victims are trapped into a mocked "agreement", maintaining that they have to pay for using the site, only because they missed to recognize a funny "price disclaimer" which is camouflaged in the footprint of the website. These sites will never be shut down, because there is no governmential German organisation having the power to do so.
And German law of debt collection does not open any doorway to inhibit fraudulent debt-collectors from maintaining that the victim has to pay. They can harass you here with ten dunning letters, if they want to do so.

A criminal website in Germany can only be shut down by order of a state-attourney, but that will happen only in severe criminal cases like child porn.

We also compared the action of the British OFTA, lagging some Call-In-TV-Shows to pay millions of pounds because of fraudulent behaviour.
That´s also an example of what would perhaps never happen in Germany. Because the "Landesmedienanstalten" which are the cotton-bud armies who have to watch that game simply look away. "Whazzuuuuuup? - Having a buuuuud, whatching the gaaaame...."

I use to say that Germany is a biotope for fraudsters in web and premium-industry. Maybe only in Russia you can do it even worse, when paying to the right heads. Of course, in Russia, as a fraudster you should never forget paying your monthly rates, because that might result in somebody finding you with a bullet in your cerebellum. That seems to be the only difference.


----------



## Wattestäbchen (29 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

The powers of the authorities in the UK, in the US or in Australia, New Zealand or wherever are given to these authorities *by law*. The biggest problem in Germany really seems to be that the German people *think* that they are protected the best way by German law -  and they might think that they are even *better protected* than people in other countries. So they seem to think that *any protection that is not possible in Germany is not possible anywhere else*.
It is one of many errors in the "typical" German thinking - not the worst, but one of them. 

Greengrow, it's nice to meet people from other countries here and it's ok when we are discussing in English. It's an international topic, as can be seen in this thread and in other threads here. I like the contributions here that are dealing with developments in other countries. It helps getting a broader view - and it may be very interesting to people that are responsible for the regulation of Premium Rate Services in Germany as well as to people that are *discussing* with people that are responsible. 

Keep on feeding us 

(By the way: Do you know any English websites about consumer protection?)


----------



## greengrow (29 September 2008)

Well our regulation isn't much better but this is what we have found in the UK.
The Regulators take little notice of public complaint alone.
Certain forums  General Telcos - The Scream! investigate public complaint and 'feed' the media with stories.
We have found the regulators are 'encouraged' to take stronger action if the complaints are publicized.


----------



## mareike26 (29 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

direct.gov.uk: Consumer rights


> Advice and information on rights when shopping for goods and services and dealing with faulty goods, on scams and rip-offs.



Referred websites include Consumer Direct, the Office of Fair Trading, information concerning financial services and scams as well as the Sale of Goods Act. 
A small but powerful consumer's guide. They even explain about illegal claims management and food safety. 

For those being interested in how the UK comes across its citizens:
Directgov - the official government website for citizens. 

I would have loved to have that when still living in Germany. Well, seems to me like Germans love to get the runaround...
The UK is far from being perfect but at least you know where to get fast and reliable information.


----------



## greengrow (29 September 2008)

just to add.
*Regulatory Enforcement and Sanctions Act comes into force*
29/09/2008

BERR said that any ability regulators are given to impose the direct penalties should be used sparingly. "The new sanctions will not replace more informal methods of enforcement, such as advice or warning letters and should only be used where it is necessary and proportionate to do so," it said.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

That´s exactly what can be observed here.
Regulators often only take action if problems are repeatedly reported in the media. In Germany, TV has an extensive influence on public opinion. So, as a fraudster, if you manage that your company enters TV, it might occur that one day regulators might consider to take action.
And that might result in forcing you to change cloak a little bit earlier.

But, compared with foreign countries, influence of German regulators seem to be more limited. That´s because in Germany, politicians are especially keen in never to inhibit what they use to call "innovative companies developing new marketing strategies" and all that stuff.

[It´s midnight here in Germany... so, c/u tomorrow...]
***ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz***


----------



## greengrow (30 September 2008)

i have just seen this (long long long........overdue).  Maybe something for your Regulators to consider.


> aime - News & Updates
> *REGULATION Ofcom restricts issue of numbers to CPs that have ‘previous’*
> 30 September 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Wattestäbchen (30 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

That's very interesting... It is a possibility to reduce fraud that also the German regulator (FNA) would love to have...  Believe me!
Again the UK are more than one step ahead. The step has been taken by OFCOM. In Germany the regulator is supervised by the Federal Ministry of Economics (that would be the DTI in the UK). They have the power to supervise the FNA, but did anyone ever hear that they use it? The Premium Rates Lobby in Germany has much more influence than in the UK (also you may know how strong the lobby is in the UK... AIME, NOC,...)



greengrow schrieb:


> Maybe something for your Regulators to consider.


I hope that Mr Borowski (he is the admin of computerbetrug.de and he is a very dedicated journalist as well ) will ask the FNA about it. To speak for myself, well, I am a bit... too far in to throw a stone


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

It is interesting to read about that OFCOM blacklist.

Such a kind of blacklist would cause some problems in Germany for those who publish it. In Germany, "personal rights" of individuals are very high-protected. So, if you publish a sort of blacklist in Germany where not only names of companies, but also names of individuals are published, it is very likely that at least one of those will sue you. And it is also very likely that they will succeed in getting a verdict on you. That would probably cost you a fee. :unzufrieden:

Although it is possible to publish names of companies, you will have to be very careful in what you do and what you say. German law even protects "personality of a company" (that is one of those silly German law traditions which even most Germans, at least if they are not lawyers, will never understand...). Although the range of protection for a company is by far not that strong than it is for individuals, you have to be very careful not to interfere with this "personality protection", you have to take care not to be be "injurious against company´s interests".

As OFCOM has the power to deny new premium-rate-numbers for individuals or companies which have in the past attracted attention because of fraudulent behaviour, this is equal to a total ban of a company from doing premium-rate-business.
Such a power is not granted to German regulators ("Bundesnetzagentur", "BNetzA"/FNA).
German telecom law does not specifically provide the FNA with the power to shut down an individual or a company from business with premium-rate-numbers. Of course they can shut down numbers, but there are repeated cases where that company simply obtain new numbers and continue the dirty game as if nothing had happened.
In Germany, one can compare the role of the FNA with a kind of a "whack-a-mole-game".

Premium-rate-industry in Germany has very much influence to the process of new legislation. They really seem to sit at the same desk when it comes to phrasing new legislation. So there is clear evidence in not only one case where German legislation gets diluted in purpose by influence of powerful industry associations.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Such a kind of blacklist would cause some problems in Germany for those who publish it.


As far as I got it right the UK regulator is also very scared of the legal problems that arise when publishing the names of companies and individuals. There is a legal basis for the publishing (UK Communication Act of 2003) but they also have to be aware of the "general protection" of the people and companies involved (their privacy protection, the right of a fair trial, defamation,...). So the publications are prepared by trained lawyers. The differences between the UK and Germany are the differences between UK law (Communication Act) and the German TKG. The "Communication Act" is ways more elaborated, ways more sophisticated and ways more adaptive even to _new methodds of scamming_. In UK practice we can see the same limitations we can see in many countries - first and foremost the trend to decriminalize fraud and robbery within the field of Premium Rate in general, but you could find other loopholes that had and have a disastrous outcome on consumer protection.
With its "Adjudications" that are published ICSTIS/PP+ gives the consumer (and the media!) a fine possibility to find companies that are more often involved than others as helpers of dodgy individuals and companies. With the new list the fact of repeated involvement will have severe consequences - at least this is what I hope.
But the German FNA does not only suffer from the deficient German laws: I cannot see a reason why the German FNA never tried to interpret the _given_ laws more "aggressive". For example: In Germany the FNA has _the right to define the rules for the allocation of Premium Rates Numbers_, so the FNA could easily change the rules to better protect consumers. Not even a change in the laws would be necessary. It is a question of law *but it is also a question of prioritising*...
The outrage in UK against the regulator may be a difference that also plays an important role. If German media would question the FNA instead of parroting their press statements they could force the FNA to question its behaviour. 


> As OFCOM has the power to deny new premium-rate-numbers for individuals or companies which have in the past attracted attention because of fraudulent behaviour, this is equal to a total ban of a company from doing premium-rate-business.
> Such a power is not granted to German regulators ("Bundesnetzagentur", "BNetzA"/FNA).


It was never discussed if there is the power to do so, was it???


> German telecom law does not specifically provide the FNA with the power to shut down an individual or a company from business with premium-rate-numbers. Of course they can shut down numbers, but there are repeated cases where that company simply obtain new numbers and continue the dirty game as if nothing had happened.


There have been similar cases in the UK, *but there have been consequences* - that's the difference.


> Premium-rate-industry in Germany has very much influence to the process of new legislation. They really seem to sit at the same desk when it comes to phrasing new legislation. So there is clear evidence in not only one case where German legislation gets diluted in purpose by influence of powerful industry associations.


Yes. That's true. Where UK law is deficient, German law is desastrous


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> There have been similar cases in the UK, *but there have been consequences* - that's the difference.



At least, sometimes the FNA makes an example.
teltarif.de News: Illegale 0900-Gewinnspiele: Bundesnetzagentur reagiert

But they do not ban a company from obtaining new premium rate numbers.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Another example has been made when FNA clamped down on three Austrian companies which are in control of someone acting under pseudonym "Friedrich Müller".
These companies were known to start mass phone-spam-calls where victims were tricked into calling back to a premium-rate-number by maintaining they have won a big amount of Euros.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/13679.pdf

All the premium-rate-numbers obtained by these companies were switched off simultaneously (a step which the FNA takes seldom), the "business model" was interdicted, and also billing and debt collection was prohibited retroactively.

But, again, FNA did not ban the companies from obtaining new numbers. And, of course, it may be the case that new rogue companies will be founded. That´s the way innovative business goes.
It should not be regarded likely that the CEO of a company whose numbers are switched off will consider to earn his money by doing paper rounds for Sunday news in the future.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

If anyone would need an example that the German regulator FNA does not have the power and the will to fight Premium Rate Scam than "Freidrich Müller" really is a fine example. "Friedrich Müller" is known to the public for many years, see here:
jur-abc: Friedrich Müller

If a *KNOWN* scammer with a *known* history of repeated scamming can get Premium Rate phone numbers than there is something very very wrong with the regulation. But who cares? And the problem is not different in other countries. One problem is, that there is enough "scamming" *within the legal framework*, another problem is that scammers do not have to fear consequences even if they break the law. Notorious swindlers get a license to hold a hand in your pocket and all the regulators are doing is watching the scenery and asking some of them to wash their hands before stealing the money.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

One cannot ignore the impression that some parts of the web and premium-rate business got corrupted by a kind of obscure economy acting in the shadows.
This kind of "Schattenwirtschaft" takes enormous parts of spending power out of legal economy. And the damage in trust this causes among consumers is almost never estimated, nor is it even considered that there is such a damage.
But these white-collar shadow-men really seem to have a high influence in politics, it seems as if they sit at the same table when laws are phrased. Politicians rather seem to listen to the howling of the coyotes than to objections of consumer associations.

In Germany, there are some phrases having a kind of magic effect. You only have to say some holy words like "business location Germany" or "boost new innovative marketing and media" and all that bosh we hear every day, and politicians really fall to their knees in front of you.
There is a big German party which has an appointee for web business who considered it necessary to visit a known porn-spammer. She did not consider it necessary to make enquiries about that company in advance before she made that untold visit, causing public interest she better had avoided. But these probably are the "new innovative marketing concepts and media" which politicians hope will bring economic growth.

This all, together with regulators who are condemned to watch that daily puppet theatre which premium-rate-gangsters play with them, causes a climate where the best way to make money seems to bee to change the highest amounts of mud your hands can take grip off into even more money.
That´s the way of modern "success".


----------



## Adele (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Liebe Leute.

Ich habe da ein ganz klitzekleines Problem. So interessant Eure Ausführungen und Zitate betreff der weitaus strengeren Bestrafungen für jeglichen Medien-Missbrauch in UK und USA auch sein mögen und so toll Ihr auch damit belegen könnt, wie gut Ihr des Britischen mächtig seid: Übersetzt es bitte oder gebt zumindest der Inhalt in Deutsch an. Es soll ja Leute geben, die ebenfalls an solchen Themen interessiert, aber sprachlich nicht so bewandert sind wie Ihr. Und wer erst ein Wörterbuch zur Hilfe nehmen muss, um Forenbeioträge verstehen zu können, wird sich eher ausklinken, als sich in Übersetzungsarbeit zu üben.

Mit leicht enervierten Gruß

Adele


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

This Diskussion is absichtly in English hold. It is weil wir hoffen dass google finds it. Es does me leid that you kannnicht mitlesen here, aber dies is a Kollateralschaden.
Adele, I hoffe you bist me not sauer nun.
Freundliche regards von ein Verehrer of your literarische outpours


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Ich gelobe Besserung und werde evtl. weitere Antworten zweisprachig einstellen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Strafe wegen Spam-SMS*

weitere Strafe in Australien gegen Unternehmen des Ex-Regulierungsbehördenvorstands
mBlox cops $11,000 of ACMA?s wrath - Telecommunications - iTnews Australia

Wenig beeindruckend die Höhe der Strafe (1,1 Mio Australische cents), aber wenigstens klare Worte,

"
“Many Australians may not be aware that SMS-based commercial messages must comply with the Spam Act,” said Chapman.
(_Vielen Australiern dürfte gar nicht bewußt sein, dass SMS-Werbenachrichten den Anti-Spam-Gesetzen entsprechen müssen_)

“As is the case with emails offering products or services, commercial SMS messages must be sent with the recipient’s consent, have clear and accurate sender identification, and notification of a functioning unsubscribe mechanism.
(_So wie es bei Mails der Fall ist, die Produkte oder Dienstleistungen bewerben, dürfen kommerzielle SMS-Nachrichten nur mit Zustimmung des Empfängers geschickt werden, sie müssen eine klare und korrekte Absenderkennung erhalten sowie die Mitteilung über eine funktionierende Abmeldemöglichkeit)_

“Consumers should be aware that if they receive unsolicited commercial SMS messages, they can make a complaint to ACMA under the Spam Act,” Chapman advised." (_Verbraucher sollten wissen, dass sie, falls sie unerwünschte kommerzielle SMS-Nachrichten erhalten, nach dem Anti-Spam-Gesetz eine Beschwerde bei der ACMA machen kännen_
(ACMA=Australian Communications and Media Authority ~BnetzA)

ex-aermulo-Übersetzung _extra_ für die verehrte Adele


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2008)

*AW: Down Under: Nachhilfe für Seehofer und andere*

Heute:
Was hat eine Meldung aus Südafrika mit dem deutschen Verbraucherschutz zu tun?

Ich habe noch etwas gefunden im Zuge einer Recherche: Hier ist der öffentlich zugängliche Bericht einer Behörde aus Südafrika über einen Spam-SMS-Vorwurf. Ist komplett in Englisch, aber lesenswert.
http://www.waspa.org.za/code/download/0057.pdf

"WASPA" ist die Behörde, die in Südafrika die Mobilen Dienste reguliert. Erst 2004 gegründet...
Hier ist deren "Code of Practice"
WASPA Code of Conduct

Die betreiben bei ihren Untersuchungen sogar Chaostheorie:


> The Secretariat reviewed  the  Internet web site referred  to by  the SP  in  its response
> and in the messages to the complainant.  The contents of such Internet web site are
> not repeated here in their entirety, however certain key issues were noted:
> 
> ...



Hut ab!
Südafrika hat eine eifrige, mutige und beharrliche Regulierungsbehörde. 
Wir haben Wattestäbchen.


> •  The SP  is  required  to  notify  the Secretariat  of  such  information  as  is  in  its
> possession regarding the IP, *including (without limitation) the full name of the
> IP, the name or names of any business, partnership, company or other entity
> with which the IP is associated, the national identity number of the IP and the
> ...



Das war 2005. Zu dieser Zeit passierte in Deutschland das:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/69856-making-of-mit-akte05-auf.html

Das begann schon 2004:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...t72906.html?highlight=virtual+media#post72906

Die sogenannte "Düsseldorf-Connection" ist in Wahrheit eine ganz andere Dimension des Verbraucherbetruges - und weil das so ist, wird das auch immer weiter gehen.

Hier ist eine Mehrwertnummernwiderrufung aus der Schweiz aus dem Jahre 2003
http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/ff/2003/5105.pdf

Man könnte das für Deutschland alles ganz schön recherchieren, wenn es in Deutschland eine ähnliche Öffentlichkeit gäbe wie in der Schweiz oder in Spanien oder in UK oder in Südafrika oder anderswo. Aber solange bei uns der Verbraucherschutz nur ein Anhängsel des Landwirtschaftsministeriums ist, ohne den Willen, das Thema ernst zu nehmen, bleibt das alles Wattestäbchenpolitik.

ich hab noch was ausgegraben



> Wer hat diese Anrufe noch bekommen?
> Betroffene bitte melden! Danke!
> Der GoodLines Kunde sei:
> Nexus Enterprises Ltd.
> ...



In Spanien warnte vor dieser Masche auch die "Guardia Civil" - in Deutschland fand ich noch eine Beschwerde von November 2003
http://www.heise.de/mobil/foren/S-smsdatings-com-nervt/forum-26626/msg-4487597/read/

Ach ja noch was... die Seiten der Firma mit dem in dem südafrikanischen Dokument erwähnten Postfach in Zagreb liegen auf derselben IP wie eine Seite, die registriert ist für einen früheren Mitarbeiter einer Düsseldorfer Firma N* (Teil der "Düsseldorf-Connection"). 

Eine andere Seite des Herren führt nach Marbella und von dort offenbar direkt auf die britischen Jungferninseln, zufälligerweise genau dorthin, wo damals 2005 die Firma ihren Sitz hatte, die damals von allen _greifbaren_ Verantwortlichen als _angeblich tatsächlich verantwortlich_ bezeichnet wurde. 

Wenn ein zweijähriges Kind wild Kreise zeichnet, ist das Chaos, aber nicht sinnlos. Wenn ich wild Kreise zeichne, ist das Chaostheorie, aber nur theoretisch nicht sinnlos


----------

